# Hogmanay in Dunkeld



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

I know there is a formal meet planned for Kelso - and I hope you all have a great time.

However it is too far south for us, and the weather in Highland Perthshire is going to be better so .................... we are going to Dunkeld if anyone is interested.

Wild trip planned for Hogmanay - leave Friday am. Will give details if you are going to be in the area - please pm.

All the best to everyone for 2011


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I hope you have a great time.


----------

